
Running cross-cloud/multi-region serverless functions at half the cost - davidwells
https://serverless.com/blog/running-multi-cloud-functions-at-spot-instance-prices/
======
davidgo1
looking good, no lock-in to a specific cloud provider. does it support python?

~~~
amirams
yes it does: [https://help.spotinst.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115004157529](https://help.spotinst.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115004157529)

------
xxxbesy
Interesting approach

------
lonishbanoder
very easy to use compared to other solutions...

------
amirams
Looking great.

~~~
avivsh
indeed

------
dudubom
Interesting!

